# Puppy Foster



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Hey Everybody, you're not gonna believe the little Maltese sweetheart I'm fostering right now. Her name is Bella, & she 18 weeks old & weighed 2.2#s a couple of weeks ago. She is all puppy, full of spunk & spirit and a real doll baby. If you're interested in her, please apply through Small Paws Rescue. Yes, that is the Bichon rescue group! Yes, Bella is a Maltese. Hey, they're both white!

Here’s a link to their adoption application Small Paws Rescue - Preadoption Form

OK, I cant get the pic to post or the Small Paws link. Wonderful.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Here you go:


















BTW such a little sweetheart

From Marti:

Hey Everybody, you're not gonna believe the little Maltese sweetheart I'm fostering right now. Her name is Bella, & she 18 weeks old & weighed 2.2#s a couple of weeks ago. She is all puppy, full of spunk & spirit and a real doll baby. If you're interested in her, please apply through Small Paws Rescue. Yes, that is the Bichon rescue group! Yes, Bella is a Maltese. Hey, they're both white!



Here’s a link to their adoption application Small Paws Rescue - Preadoption Form http://www.formsite.com/smallpaws/sprForm/index.html


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I looked on the site & did not recognize here & here is Walter to the rescue! If I were younger I would take her! She is darling. Hope she finds exactly the right spot---so we can follow her little life!
Thanks Marti! Now put her in a cute dress!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

What a cutie pie! I have someone in mind who might be interested but is in NJ. Do they adopt out of state? Of course I wouldn't want her shipped but if they wanted to fly to get her?​


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh my gosh! What a cutie!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

She's is ADORABLE :wub: she will be placed quickly. Marti make her the Maltese dress, like the one auntie Marie sent Maddie


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh is she ever precious and I have "Puppy Fever" for sure!!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Snowbody said:


> What a cutie pie! I have someone in mind who might be interested but is in NJ. Do they adopt out of state? Of course I wouldn't want her shipped but if they wanted to fly to get her?​


First step is fill out an application and be sure to answer EVERY question, even if the answer is n/a or the app won't go thru.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Matilda's mommy said:


> She's is ADORABLE :wub: she will be placed quickly. Marti make her the Maltese dress, like the one auntie Marie sent Maddie


This baby has a little bit of growing to do, but yeah, that is a really cute dress. I just love Catia Lee's designs, she does whimsical Maltese well. 

Um, you should post Maddie modeling it (hint hint)


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

:wub: She is so cute!!! :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tanner's Mom said:


> First step is fill out an application and be sure to answer EVERY question, even if the answer is n/a or the app won't go thru.


I'll let her know. She's been a friend of mine forever. She just filled out an application for us so maybe she'll be in the app mood.  But do you know if they allow adopters from out of state?


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

Marti she is a doll! Her name is Bella too so you know that just stole my heart. Total sweetheart!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Snowbody said:


> I'll let her know. She's been a friend of mine forever. She just filled out an application for us so maybe she'll be in the app mood.  But do you know if they allow adopters from out of state?


They do.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh that precious little one.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Oh my, she is a doll! I know she will find a home soon!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

She is simply precious!


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

So cute. Puppy fever again. Hugs


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Marti, you do get the cutest doggies going through your home. I don't know how you let them go.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

revakb2 said:


> Marti, you do get the cutest doggies going through your home. I don't know how you let them go.


Ha-ha! I can let them go cuz I already have FOUR, count them, FOUR Malts and a YorkiePoo and DH wants to get a Standard Poodle.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Tanner's Mom said:


> Ha-ha! I can let them go cuz I already have FOUR, count them, FOUR Malts and a YorkiePoo and DH wants to get a Standard Poodle.


:thumbsup::w00t:


----------

